# Odds of 5 getting seated together 1/1/2020 on Silver Star



## Bryan (Aug 2, 2019)

Y'all are very kind to share your vast experience with those of us who only rarely use a train.

I've booked my family of five, one old guy (me), and four of my kids (16 to 21), from Richmond to New York City for a little outing for them to see New York. Going up on the Silver Star, boarding at about noon on Wednesday, New Year's Day 2020, and returning Saturday, January 4th from New York on the Silver Meteor.

I'm guessing sitting together on the return to Richmond will be fine, since New York is the point of origin, but wondering if any of you have any thoughts or tips on the trip to New York from Richmond? 

I haven't ridden one of the Silvers in about 25 years, but remember how much more comfortable it seemed compared to the regular Northeast service I've used since. Perhaps just nostalgia on my part.

Most of my children haven't ever ridden a train and I specifically booked these trains (with your help) to try and give them the best possible impression and experience of train travel, so they might enjoy doing it later with their own families. 

Wondering if sitting together on the way to New York is likely or not, and in addition, any tips or tricks y'all would like to add are much appreciated. I'm afraid I'm a bit of an information junkie and love having the best experience possible using others knowledge and experience. Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 2, 2019)

Are or will all 5 of you be on the same reservation? That will help since the crew will know that a group will be boarding. Sometimes attendants reserve blocks of seats for families.
Since I have never boarded the Star in Richmond, I cannot speak to the availability at that station.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks, that's an excellent point that didn't even occur to me when I booked. Luckily, I did put everyone on one reservation though.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 2, 2019)

Well technically it impossible to fit 5 people together. Seats are 2+2 in a single row. If you book as a group you should be able to see everyone. They maybe in three rows on one side, or two rows across from each other. The key is booking together and ask the conductor, or coach car attendant if there a special space they want you to seat. (Group of 5 Sir, anywhere special?) With your children age, I would not worry about it. The day after New Years Eve does not strike me as a busy day for north bound traffic. Should it be completely full you can ask for help in getting two seats together near each other. I travel single normally and hop seats on a regular basis when in coach, some times by request from the Staff, other time because I see the issues and give up the seat for a couple or group.

South bound they assign you to a certain coach to seat in with the other “shorts” arrive early is helpful.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 2, 2019)

You might also consider that, even if you cannot sit completely together, you will probably not get spread out ... and, after you get settled in, you might try going to the lounge car where the tables seat four - you might be able to fit five in there.

We recently rode the Star from PAK to TPA and rode most of the way in lounge ... the seats are comfortable if you don't plan to sleep.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 2, 2019)

The odds are decent but not 100% that you can end up together out of Richmond. Moreover, there is a _very_ good chance that even if you are not initially seated together, you'll be able to move to be together after Washington. There should be at least one cluster of 6+ seats that will open up between ALX and WAS due to disembarking pax (since the train is discharge-only from there onwards).


----------



## Bryan (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks, everyone!

That's all good information. 

It'll be a new experience and a nice adventure for them. It may be a couple of hours longer than flying, but it's way more appealing to me with all the waiting, pat-downs, shoe removal, belt removal, and cramped quarters of air travel now. 

I love history, and these long haul trains are probably the closest thing that still exists of the best of travel modes in the first half of the 20th century, not to mention the connection with interesting films of that era like North by Northwest.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## OBS (Aug 3, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Are or will all 5 of you be on the same reservation? That will help since the crew will know that a group will be boarding. Sometimes attendants reserve blocks of seats for families.
> Since I have never boarded the Star in Richmond, I cannot speak to the availability at that station.


Actually, the manifest does not normally reflect that. The best way to do it is call Amtrak and have them add a Special Service Request (SSR) to the reservation indicating family of 5 wishes to sit together. That is only way crew will know...


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 4, 2019)

In the old days, the conductor would move people for groups and kick individuals out of seats reserved for two or four. My last experience on the Carolinian was that they don't much care. So sad.


----------

